
15 Great Examples of Web Typography - naish
http://ilovetypography.com/2008/05/07/15-great-examples-of-web-typography-q2-2008/
======
petercooper
It's worth looking at this even if you couldn't care about typography. ILT (I
Love Typography) is one of those rare blogs that picks a topic and writes
about it with such passion that even those not interested in the topic feel an
urge to subscribe. It's pretty much a picture perfect description of what a
niche blog should be like, so if you're into developing blogs, check it out.

Disclaimer: I was a very early subscriber, but don't know the guy who runs it.

